# 9 month old Minnie



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Were did this 7 months go?!? 
I never thought I'd see the day where she'd much prefer to sleep and cuddle all day!  can't believe she'll be a year old soon! Anyway, just wanted to share a few recent pictures of Minnie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oooohhhh she has the most beautiful face!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Awh so so gorgeous! Having a black poo puppy myself I'm a little biased but what a gorgeous pup!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

How gorgeous is Minnie ,I am biased as well because I have a black poo. I can't believe how time flies by x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Minnie is gorgeous, growing up so fast!!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Time certainly does go by very quickly now! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She has such a sweet face. She looks little. Maybe Jake is just big


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful Minnie ... Really lovely photos 

xxx


----------

